# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Steeldrivers

## Gary Hedrick

Never paid much attention to these folks. Saw them on TV last week and I was impressed. Another version of bluegrass diversity and certainly great music. The a lead singer is a powerful and bluesy singer...I really liked his singing and also the harmonies. The songs were well composed and meaningful with a great depth to them. The banjo player has a long pedigree in the music and the mandolin player was great...I really liked his style and thoughtful playing.  The fiddle player is a long bow person that I would guess is classically trained and is a might powerful (as WSM would say)

I really like this particular derivation of the music (the music defined in my simple head as the core bluegrass of Bill Monroe, Flatt and Scruggs, Stanley Brothers etc.)

----------

David Watson

----------


## AlanN

Who is the mandolin picker in that band?

----------


## chip

Brent Truitt...

----------


## AlanN

Well then, no wonder...must be the mandolin strap he got from me years ago....   :Wink:

----------


## Michael Bridges

'Drivers are probably my favorite band in the past 10-15 yrs., for a lot of the reasons you mentioned. It's alll about the songs, not flashy pickin'. Saw them live in Sept. Great live show!

----------

Sheryl McDonald

----------


## TonyP

Thanks to the links here on the Cafe I've also gotten a great dose of the 'Drivers off U2oob. Great stuff, so soulful and tasteful. Like has been mentioned it's all about the song, not the flash. But playin' the pocket like they do is not easy at all. I guess there has been some personnel changes, but it's not broken their stride at all. More the bluesy side of 'grass you might say. I like 'em a lot.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## Michael Bridges

I loved the original lineup, with Chris Stapleton and Mike Henderson. Stapleton's voice just blew me away, and they had a bit rawer sound, and a healthy shot of honky-tonk blues. When  Gary Nichols came on board, I had reservations at first, but he's a first class songwriter and singer, with a great soulful voice of his own. The picking is first rate, tasteful, and it just fits!I like to say that Tammy plays that fiddle with daggers, she has such an aggressive attack, and her harmonies are amazing. I'm a big time Steelhead in case you haven't guessed.

----------


## mandobassman

What amazes me about the Steeldrivers is they have maintained their signature sound even after losing their original lead singer, who I thought would be very difficult to replace.  You have to listen carefully to realize that it's not the same guy singing.  But, I agree with the previous posts that they have very tasteful playing that fits the songs rather nicely.  Simply and tasteful playing.  The fiddle player is a very strong fiddler and blends beautifully with vocals.

----------


## Jstring

I saw them at the Gettysburg festival last year... I became an instant fan. Not only is their songwriting great, but their performance was one of the most exciting I saw all weekend. I guess I saw the original singer? Didn't know they've had a change.

A lot of the old guard didn't like them... I heard "that ain't bluegrass" a few times. But, the teenage crowd was up and dancing and hollerin'... That was good to see!

----------


## Mike Bunting

> I saw them at the Gettysburg festival last year... I became an instant fan. Not only is their songwriting great, but their performance was one of the most exciting I saw all weekend. I guess I saw the original singer? Didn't know they've had a change.
> 
> A lot of the old guard didn't like them... I heard "that ain't bluegrass" a few times. But, the teenage crowd was up and dancing and hollerin'... That was good to see!


They've been around about 5 years or so. If you saw them last year, it wasn't the original band. There's at least a non-original singer as well as a new mandolinist in the band.

----------


## Gary Hedrick

> I saw them at the Gettysburg festival last year... I became an instant fan. Not only is their songwriting great, but their performance was one of the most exciting I saw all weekend. I guess I saw the original singer? Didn't know they've had a change.
> 
> A lot of the old guard didn't like them... I heard "that ain't bluegrass" a few times. But, the teenage crowd was up and dancing and hollerin'... That was good to see!


The that ain't bluegrass  label has been hung on a lot of good music over the years. Richard Greene wasn't a real bluegrass fiddle player to some.....The Country Gentlemen doing the theme from Exodus was total blasphemy and certainly Bill Keith's banjo playing with all that "funny" chromatic stuff wasn't the way Earl did it. 

Yeah there is some of the music that I don't really care for but for heaven's sake some folks need to lighten up just a bit Bill had Sally Forester doing her accordion bit lest we forget where the music came from.

----------


## TonyP

It's weird what the old guard likes and doesn't. I also enjoy how the 'Drivers don't have to burn it to get some excitement going on. Steeldrivers is a very appropriate name. I guess it's because there's so much emotion in the songs and it bleeds over to the breaks. 

I've not heard them do anything at breakneck speed, but somehow they are not boring. Their music is fascinating to me because of the implied things like speed and drive. Their arrangements are impeccable that also is not formulaic. 

They somehow have managed to mine a niche nobody else has. I was a big blues fan before I discovered bluegrass, and it's always been the bluesier side of bluegrass that has pulled me. I could see how they could have a broader appeal than what the old guard would allow.

----------

Gary Hedrick

----------


## montana

I saw them a couple years ago in WY they were new. Played the same set every time but you could tell they would be good.

----------


## Gary Hedrick

> I loved the original lineup, with Chris Stapleton and Mike Henderson. Stapleton's voice just blew me away, and they had a bit rawer sound, and a healthy shot of honky-tonk blues. When  Gary Nichols came on board, I had reservations at first, but he's a first class songwriter and singer, with a great soulful voice of his own. The picking is first rate, tasteful, and it just fits!I like to say that Tammy plays that fiddle with daggers, she has such an aggressive attack, and her harmonies are amazing. I'm a big time Steelhead in case you haven't guessed.


Nichols voice reminds me of a Travis Tritt.....and if I remember correctly Tritt was a bluegrasser at one time in his career...

----------


## Michael Bridges

One last point, then I'll shutup! One of the main things that sealed the deal for me is the relationship and rapport they have with their fans. Their Facebook page is going constantly back and forth, and they post a video almost every day of something going on from the road. Could be as simple as a stupid trip to the drug store, or driving to the next show, but they keep the fans involved on a very personal level. They Get It! Stuff like that inspires a very devoted core group of people who will support you and keep you going. Wish more musical types realized that the real power comes from those folks who plunk down their cash for concert tickets, CD's, etc. More power to the 'Drivers, and Hammer Down!
O.K., 1 more last thing. If you're interested in hearing the current group, on Youtube, just type in "Steeldrivers". Rounder Records offers their latest, "Hammer Down" streamed for free.

----------


## EggerRidgeBoy

_I saw them at the Gettysburg festival last year... I became an instant fan. Not only is their songwriting great, but their performance was one of the most exciting I saw all weekend. I guess I saw the original singer? Didn't know they've had a change.

_The band got together sometime in 2005/2006, with a line-up of Chris Stapleton (guitar, lead vocals), Tammy Rogers (fiddle), Richard Bailey (banjo), Mike Henderson (mandolin), and Mike Fleming (bass).  That was the group that recorded the first two albums (_The SteelDrivers_ in 2008 and_ Reckless_ in 2010).  Chris left in 2010 and was replaced by Gary Nichols.  Mike Henderson left in 2011 and was replaced by Brent Truitt.

I've liked them since I first heard them in 2008, and I am glad they are still going strong with the new members.  I think Gary has fit in very well, but I hear a clear difference between his voice and Chris Stapleton's.

----------


## eadg145

Holy Cow!!!  

I hadn't heard these folks before, but this thread motivated me to look them up.  I've just spent a huge chunk of my evening watching many videos on YouTube.  Thanks to everyone above here for the discussion.  I have a new band to follow!   :Smile:

----------


## blueridgemandolin

My wife who don't like bluegrass likes the Steeldrivers, we saw them on Song of the Mountain and then on Bluegrass Underground the same night.  She even wants their CD.
Dan

----------


## Gary Hedrick

Yep the same for me....my wife was getting up from her chair to go to bed and stayed up to watch them.....

----------


## guitargain

The Steeldrivers are one of my favorites.

----------


## TonyP

What's really sad is the old guard 'Drivers fans dissing Gary on U2oob. Guess there's always gotta some stick in the mud. For me I think their vocals are more balanced now, I couldn't really hear the baritone before. They are also using separate mic's now too. Some subtle changes but I don't think they've lost a step. What's interesting is the guys that left are still writing songs for them. I'd love to know how they arrange their songs....is it the writers or the band?

----------


## Michael Bridges

I got the impression that Stapleton and Henderson  were the primary songwriters. Gary seems to have stepped into that roll now. I'm sure there's input and ideas from other members. I can definitely tell a difference in the writng. Not better, not worse, just a bit different feel. Same with Gary's vocals. I love his voice. I also loved Chris's voice. They're both great in their own way. Some folks just refuse to accept ANY change from what they are used to. Their loss!

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Been a Steeldrivers fan for several years. Loved the first CD, second CD not so much, haven't heard the latest.

If you like the Steeldrivers, give a listen to Scott Holstein CD "Cold Coal Town". Similar style and good songwriting.

----------


## mcgroup53

They were AMZING at IBMA< Gary! 




> Never paid much attention to these folks. Saw them on TV last week and I was impressed. Another version of bluegrass diversity and certainly great music. The a lead singer is a powerful and bluesy singer...I really liked his singing and also the harmonies. The songs were well composed and meaningful with a great depth to them. The banjo player has a long pedigree in the music and the mandolin player was great...I really liked his style and thoughtful playing.  The fiddle player is a long bow person that I would guess is classically trained and is a might powerful (as WSM would say)
> 
> I really like this particular derivation of the music (the music defined in my simple head as the core bluegrass of Bill Monroe, Flatt and Scruggs, Stanley Brothers etc.)

----------


## Gary Hedrick

and speaking about another contributor to the written information about mandolins and the music made with them......

....ah my comments are bleeding over from the Old and in the Way thread....

Yes David I bet they were "powerful....mighty powerful" ....(my favorite WSM comment!!)....I am listening to them as I write...good stuff.....proof that one can play "good" bluegrass and yet not be a copy of the stuff from 60 years ago.

----------

David Watson

----------


## DataNick

"If It Hadn't Been For Love"....classic blues song, great words, lotsa soul to that one...

----------


## Michael Bridges

Love that one! I played my daughter some 'Drivers videos,she said "I really like how they covered the Adele song". Had to tell her, "No, ya got that backwards!"


> "If It Hadn't Been For Love"....classic blues song, great words, lotsa soul to that one...

----------

DataNick

----------


## Gary Hedrick

Just got two of the their CD's in the mail. Been holding my birthday Amazon gift card for that "certain" something. I am listening to Midnight on the Mountain as I write this post. The kickoff is classic and powerful and I really like the mandolin break....not too much and just the right amount of "soul"

----------


## bohemianbiker

> I saw them at the Gettysburg festival last year... I became an instant fan.


I just came back from this year's May G'burg festival, and the same thing happened to me, I became an instant fan.  Saw both their sets, and thought the afternoon was a bit "bluesier" than than the evening one, but enjoyed both.  Lotsa folks in the audience wearing "Steelhead" t-shirts, and I'm gonna have to get one as well.

I saw an article that characterized their music as "Bluesgrass," and I would be interested in other groups that have that kind of sound.  I will definitely check out Scott Holstein (and thanks to Steve in post 23 for making the recommendation).  Any other recommendations?

The link below is an interview from 2013 with some in the band, talking about personnel changes etc, which I found interesting.  bb

http://www.thebluegrasssituation.com...e-steeldrivers

----------


## Drew Egerton

I read this whole thing and then realized I was confused and thnking about Steel Wheels instead.
Well, they are pretty good too.  :Redface:

----------


## mandobassman

> "If It Hadn't Been For Love"....classic blues song, great words, lotsa soul to that one...


That's the song that got my attention.  I wasn't that into the Drivers very much until I heard that one.  I'm a bit ashamed to admit it, but I was one of the "This isn't Bluegrass" people before I opened my ears a little and got past the different style.  "If It Hadn't Been For Love" has such a powerful emotion to it and Chris' singing was perfect.  When I really started listening I realized what an amazing singer he is.  I don't think Gary Nichols has quite the emotion in his voice, but he is still quite good.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Mandomonte

my # One band. Learned almost every song off their first big c.d. in like two weeks. Went to jam hardley anybody had heard of them and few would even try to play the songs. My son , who has a alternative country band and is kind of a music snob loves them and says. Saw them at Grey Fox, on main stage in the big tent. You could not find a place to stand. Everyone knew every song they did and was lovin it ! I WAS right up against the stage and off in another world at the same time.

----------


## David Watson

Thanks to whomever first posted this!  I just ordered the "Hammer Down" CD, and more are likely to follow.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## David Watson

IMHO, you have great taste in music! Thank you for your post...I ordered the "Hammer Down" CD after 3 songs.

----------

Gary Hedrick

----------


## Michael Bridges

Get ready to be hooked! This is some really good stuff. Even better live.


> IMHO, you have great taste in music! Thank you for your post...I ordered the "Hammer Down" CD after 3 songs.

----------


## bohemianbiker

Just downloaded their self-titled album from iTunes; I imagine they'll get a few pennies from that ....

Interesting that the album costs $9.99 on iTunes, but is $15 from their web site.  I imagine you get the actual CD for the extra cost ... but given how persnickety iTunes can be for some CDs, I'm not sure how much of a plus that is .....

Just checked out their tour schedule, and I will be out of town when they're here.  Bummer.  bb

----------


## Michael Bridges

I lucked out. They're gonna be in Atlanta Aug. 16. I get back from Chicago on the 15th! Already have tics, taking some Cafe friends out to Hammer Down. (Or get Hammered, the choice is theirs..............)


> Just downloaded their self-titled album from iTunes; I imagine they'll get a few pennies from that ....
> 
> Interesting that the album costs $9.99 on iTunes, but is $15 from their web site.  I imagine you get the actual CD for the extra cost ... but given how persnickety iTunes can be for some CDs, I'm not sure how much of a plus that is .....
> 
> Just checked out their tour schedule, and I will be out of town when they're here.  Bummer.  bb

----------


## bohemianbiker

I saw them again about a month or so ago, just before the new album came out.  They were excellent.  I now have all 4 albums on my phone, and I think their new album (The Muscle Shoals Recordings) may be their best.  I've been listening to it non-stop.  I'm not always a huge instrumental fan, but California Chainsaw is great.  Can't wait to see them again sometime.  bb

----------

